# Parking for the Weymouth or Poole Ferries



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

A friend is coming over from France to either Poole or Weymouth and will be docking late at night. Is it possible to park on the dockside or anywhere at these ports to get some sleep before setting off in the morning?


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Weymouth is very MH unfriendly, don't know about poole


----------

